# EPI & Bloodlines



## JRToews (Aug 25, 2019)

Has anyone ever done any research or compilation of the bloodlines in Shepherds where EPI crops up? I've read somewhere that they the trace back to some old time popular stud (Quanto?) but is there anything more recent?


----------

